# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Kenapa Tidak Berani Menantang?

## Teja Utama

Saya termasuk yang "import minded" jika dihadapkan pada poin-poin size, color/skin quality dan health. Baik untuk ikan maupun produk pakannya. Adalah Mr. Rudy Chaerudin yang mula-mula menginspirasi saya untuk ikut mengkampanyekan peningkatan kualitas keseluruhan dari koi-koi lokal kita agar mampu berbicara lebih lugas di arena yang sebelumnya didominasi oleh koi-koi ternakan breeder Jepang. Sementara dari Mr. Chandra "The Maestro" Ciawi saya mendapat pencerahan dari aspek pakan dimana akhirnya kita mendapatkan sekaligus dalam satu kemasan; growth accelerator, color enhancer, skin/shiroji polisher and friendship yang akhirnya mempengaruhi harga jualnya...  :: 

Beberapa hari yang lalu saya berhasil mendapatkan kiriman seekor showa (lk. 33cm) dari sahabat di Blitar. Dia mempromosikan showa ini tak ubahnya seperti cara dia menawarkan koi-koi lainnya yang merupakan hasil pijahannya sendiri. Simple, tidak berbusa-busa dan cukup dikatakan; ikan ini hasil pijahan saya dan saya jual sekian. Monggo kalau tertarik silahkan ditawar... Dan harga pembuka dari tiap ikan yang ditawarkan tentu tidak setinggi harga ikan import meski ukuran dan kualitas color maupun polanya tidak lebih baik.

Kemampuan saya saat ini hanyalah sekadar mempublikasikan bahwa yang lokal, baik ikan maupun pakan, punya segala prasyarat untuk meraih supremasi di negeri sendiri. Sayapun yakin, dengan cara saya menemukannya dan harga yang saya bayarkan untuk showa ini, di luar sana masih banyak showa-showa lain dengan kualitas yang jauh lebih bagus. Hanya saja belum ketemu saya...

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

turut mendukung, tetap semangat, bermimpi dan selalu berusaha menggapai cita  ::

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Syahrizal Lukman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Syahrizal Lukman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

> g dilelang om tpi dihibahkan


Untuk kalibrasi aja Oom... Biar tidak kacau dengan warna elbayou...

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Syahrizal Lukman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Saya pribadi berharap lelang ikan jumbo yang diadakan Koi-s ini nantinya bisa menambah parent stock para breeder kita. Meskipun sekian ekor lainnya juga berenang di kolam penghobi yang belum jadi breeder. Atau mungkin nantinya Koi-s malah memfasilitasi acara lelang oyagoi khusus untuk para breeder? Ya breeder yang sudah punya fasilitas siap mijah...  ::

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

> Sebelumnya saya sebagai pembuka thread ini memohon maaf kepada Moderator karena sepertinya thread yang awalnya ingin saya jadikan ajang *apresiasi* Koi-Koi lokal yang berhasil saya temukan akhir-akhir ini, berkembang menjadi diskusi breeding management. Sekali lagi mohon maaf.
> 
> Lagi-lagi, mohon maaf jika kurang berkenan. Saya hanya berusaha memberikan apa yang menurut saya terbaik untuk bangsa ini. Bukan begitu, Abah?


Abah pikir bahasan kita masih relevan karena yang kita bicarakan justru ,sebuah proses yang memungkinkan kita bisa melakukan apresiasi terhadap ikan koi ,sebagai out put  dari kegiatan Breeding

Pemikiran anda ini , bisa didiskusikan lebih jauh dengan Pak Robby Iwan yang mencetuskan  gagasan Breeder Lokal Kontes , tetapi sampai sekarang masing pending akibat belum ditemukannya suatu system yang relevan guna mewujudkannya. 

Sambil menunggu itu kami para breeder terus melangkah pada koridor utama aktivitas Breeding  yakni Memijahkan dan membesarkan koi dengan methode tradisional ditambah terus mencari referensi  dari  berbagai sumber pustaka, menyimak  praktek yang dilakukan para breeder Jepang menyelaraskannya sesuai kondisi masing masing, membangun management intern  sesuai kapasitas dan latar belakang masing masing, sehingga ketika system ditemukan ,sudah ada objek yang akan yang akan  memanfaatkan nya. 
Demikian juga yang terjadi dalam aktivitas budidaya koi di Jepang yang secara bertahap diawali dari kegiatan petani tradisional biasa yang membudidayakan koi untuk ikan konsumsi di Zaman Kaisar Meiji,sampai menjadi Industri modern seperti saat ini dalam rentang waktu tak kurang dari  200 tahun
Semoga kita tak harus  200 tahun untuk menggapai mimpi itu , ya Broo.

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

> Dear All,
> Inilah salah satu pembahasan paling menarik yang pernah saya baca di forum ini seandainya saja saya mahasiswa perikanan/ekonomi maka tugas akhir saya (skripsi) akan membahas mengenai ini.
> 
> Khusus buat om Teja....saya sangat setuju dengan gagasan anda jika semua ini dapat terealisir kita punya platform atau katakanlah standar operasional baku bagi penangkar/breeder yang bisa dijadikan "bacaan wajib".
> 
> salam,


Oom Iwan, bahan bacaan yang Anda maksud adalah salahsatu jenis "senjata" yang saya harap bisa diperlengkapkan kepada para breeder yang nantinya semoga segera digabung. Disamping text-book dalam bentuk hardcopy, kita juga mestinya bisa mulai kumpulkan e-book yang kita punya untuk dijadikan satu koleksi yang tersendiri. Bedanya nih, Oom, kalau bahan bacaan yang bikinan orang lain, kita tidak bisa merevisinya begitu saja. That's it. Mau pakai silahkan, gak mau juga tidak apa. Tapi kalau text-book bisa kita buat sendiri, dikumpulkan dari para breeder yang sudah menjalani langsung aktifitas breeding di Indonesia, maka jika ada hal yang dirasa perlu direvisi, tinggal lapor saja ke asosiasi. Kendalanya apa dan biar mereka yang memutuskan apakah sistemnya yang salah atau karena sebab lain.

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rubbie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

> Dengan pemikiran seperti itu, maka sekali lagi saya berpendapat perlunya kita mendorong terbentuknya "Asosiasi/Paguyuban/Perkumpulan Penangkar Koi Lokal Indonesia" or what the hell the name is" yang penting jiwanya khan?


Lalu apa saja yang diperlukan agar "Asosiasi/Paguyuban/Perkumpulan Penangkar Koi Lokal Indonesia" itu bisa segera terwujud? 

Mohon maaf sebelumnya kalau saya terkesan menyederhanakan masalah. Bukan maksud saya demikian. Saya mafhum bahwa ini kerja besar. Namun ketika saya merasa bahwa kita sudah punya segala syarat yang diperlukan untuk mulai take-action, saya pun merasa bahwa kita tidak sedang menunggu apa-apa.

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

-Siap diambil datanya-
Malang Konvensional breeder, butuh bimbingan.
Kemauan 100%
skill 10%
, fasilitas 80%
Indukan 30%.
Dan masih byk lg (maaf) di blitar breeder2 kelas teri kyk saya, mulai dr daerah selopuro, talun, kalipucung dmbl.
Poin saya..bgt byk para petani2 kecil yg tidak tau pasar, mereka kalah sm pengepul

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rubbie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rubbie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

> Kalau mau bersaing dengan ikan luar mungkin perlu pengorbanan yang besar sekali untuk membeli seekor calon induk yang bagus dari jepang sana , soal nya saya banyak menonton dan membaca pernyataan dari penangkar2 terkenal bahwa BLOODLINE adalah yang terpenting untuk menghasilkan anakan yang bagus , Sakai aja kadang merogoh kocek dalam2 untuk membeli ikan dari farm lain yang di anggap mampu menjadi indukan kelas atas nantinya . Tapi meraba2 harga seekor indukan kelas atas dari jepang ? jutaan yen ? adakah yang berani ?


IMHO : bloodline memang penting untuk memudahkan melihat karakteristik ikan, tapi bukan berarti bahwa kita harus merogoh kocek dalam2 untuk mendapatkan indukan yang bisa menghasilkan ikan berkualitas baik. dari melihat-lihat pengalaman teman, yg terpenting adalah tujuan yang ingin dicapai dalam beternak (mis: grow, ambil aja indukan dari anakan yg memang lebih cepat grow nya atau mencari yang bodynya paling bagus) namun di sinilah dibutuhkan kesabaran dan ketelatenan. kita tidak cukup hanya mendapatkan anakan pertama, namun bagaimana anakan2 kita bisa menjadi indukan bagi generasi selanjutnya dengan kualitas yang lebih baik

FYI : barusan dapat foto ikan anakan kohaku yang berumur 2 bulan dengan ukuran rata2 mencapai 15 cm. mungkin bisa untuk tambahan sebagai bahan menantang ?  ::

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Syahrizal Lukman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Syahrizal Lukman

Gimana kalau kita mulai dari forum kita sendiri, kalau di perhatikan kan banyak tuh koi 2x berkualitas, dari hasil GO dan lelang ikan import, blood line nya jelas lagi dari indukan top berkualitas, nah kalau setiap anggota forum yang memiliki koi berkualitas tersebut memijahkan koi nya, dan menyebarkan nya, wah saya rasa kualitas koi indonesia akan membaik dengan sendiri nya

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

> *Abah pikir , sambil menunggu saat yang kondusif untuk meweujudkan angan angan banyak pihak tentang sebuah wadah buat para Penangkar Lokal, sebenarnya aktivitas Breeding sendiri terus berjalan Mas Tenonx itu diam diam breeding tiap minggu, Pak  Harry, Pak Chandra, Victor diam diam sedang breeding Arapaima, Di Jogya seorang penekun Breeding telah sering menghasilkan  koi yang berprestasi........ Abah jatuh bangun mencoba  melakukan Pemijahan  
> 
> Foto  dibawah ini adalah anakan dari KOHAKU bl BIG ROSE yang tersisa pada Abah, panjangnya ada yang 49-50cm sayang polanya tak ada yang bagus, tapi boddy structure dan skin kwlitynya berani diadu====yang agak bagus sudah menyebar dan tak ada beritanya........ Mari terus melangkah*


naah..diskusi kyk gini kan enak sambil diselingi foto2 koi lokal kita, ga kayak kemarin ngobrol kok ga ada gambarnya kayak dengerin radio..  ::

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

